# اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي



## مافي احد (30 أغسطس 2010)

*




*
*التوفير باسعار الموردين سوا بالحبه او الدرزن واخذ عموله بالمقابل *


*سبوت لايت بانيو الدرزن 25ريال *
*دش مضي الدرزن 320ريال*
*الابجوره السحريه الدرزن 45ريال *
*الدجاجه العجيبه 240ريال*
*سلحفاء كبيره الدرزن 240ريال *
*قوس الرحمن العادي الدرزن 380ريال*
*قوس الرحمن المطور 400ريال الدرزن*
*كاسات مضيئه ام ساق الدرزن 65ريال*
*حامل الجوال الدرزن 12ريال*
*ابجوره الديسكو الصغيره درزن 145ريال*
*الريش المضي الدرزن 96ريال*
*الخنفسه المضيئه الدرزن 240ريال *
*فواحه ورد الجوري 240ريال*
*حامل اكواب الدرزن 35ريال*
*منديل بندول مع الصابون الدرزن 18ريال*
*الحنفيه المضيئه الاصليه الحديد الدرزن 125ريال*
*دلا فين البانيو 24ريال الدرزن*
*مكعبات الثلج الدرزن 25ريال*
*ورود البانيو الدرزن 24ريال*
*سجاده الجيب 30ريال الدرزن*
*اكياس الفرواله او العنب او التفاح او السمايلات 20ريال الدرزن*
*شمعه حياتي الدرزن 40ريال*
*برجكتر متحرك الدرزن 600ريال *
*مزازات او مصاصات مضيئه الدرزن 8ريال*
*مكينه الصابون او فقعات الصابون 660ريال *
*حامل المعجون الشفاف 160ريال الدرزن*
*المقلاه العجيبه الحجم الصغير 50ريال الدرزن*
*العصا الفسفوري او الاعواد المضيئه 84ريال الدرزن*
*السياره العنكبوتيه الدرزن 470ريال *
*شموع امنه حجم كبير 65ريال*
*منظم الجزم الدرزن 75ريال *
*مدفع الورد الكبير70ريال الدرزن*
*اباجوره ستار بيوتي متحركه 240ريال للدرزن*
*اباجوره ستار بيوتي عاديه 200ريال*
*مسدس الحفلات الكبير 45ريال الدرزن*
*ابجوره البحر 680ريال الدرزن *
*مجفف المناكير القرد الدرزن بـ 80ريال*
*عقد القلوب المخمليه الدرزن 40ريال*
*نافوره الشكولاته الدرزن 1392ريال الحبه 116ريال*
*استكرات الشفايف والقلوب الدرزن 18ريال*
*ابجوره نجمه ستار الدرزن 75ريال*
*استكرات جل للجدران 18 درزن*
*شموع الجل من غير عبارات 120ريال*
*شموع جل عبارات (love او احبك ) 140ريال*
*حامل المكانس 165ريال *
*منظم الشنطه بالمبه 175ريال *
*لفافات الكيرلي 160ريال *
*منظم الاكسسوارات 135ريال الصغير *
*حامل المكانس 165ريال *
*اكياس الضغط سعر المورد*
*110*70=54ريال*
*98*68=46ريال*
*80*60=38ريال*
*فولدر الملابس *
*الحجم الكبير140ريال*
*الحجم الصغير85ريال*
*مشط البف الدرزن 18ريال *
*خنفساء سينما 220الدرزن*
*مسخن اكواب يو اس بي 75ريال *
*الناموسيه مضيه الدرزن 350ريال*
*مقسم ادرا ج ملون عادي 20 فتحه بغطاء 52ريال*
*العلاقه العجيبه الحجم الصغير30ريال*
*حامل المعجون الابيض 90ريال*
*الحصالات الحجم الكبير 378ريال *
*منفظه الغبار 190ريال*
*مكنسه الكيبورد 50ريال*
*لوح التقطيع 3*1 75ريال*
*ابجوره القلب العملاق 85ريال *
*ابجوره الورد العملاقه 85ريال*
*حامل الرول الجديد 90ريال*
*الاضاءه المحموله 40ريال*
*قبعه الاستحمام 55ريال*
*شموع امنه كاسه الدرزن 18ريال*
*مقوم الانف وردي 12ريال*
*شرار الكيك الصغير 100ريال*
*شرار الكيك كبير 135ريال*
*عقد اللولو 85ريال*
*زلاجات مضئيه 180ريال*
*حامل الرول عصار 60ريال*
*برادات 240ريال*
*اطار السياره المضيئه بالبطاريه 30ريال الدرزن *
*قوالب السيلكون للحلويات 40-85-75-95ريال الدرزن*
*الكرسي العجيب صغير 100 وسط 120 كبير185*
*حصالات صغيره 300ريال*
*ابجوره العشاق 160ريال*
*لوح القراءة 65 ريال*
*كره غسيل الستيان40ريال*
*فواحه وابجوره الي نصها سهام 300ريال الدرزن*
*الاصقه العجيبه10ريال*
*العشب العجيبه35ريال*
*السياره المتراجحه 342ريال*
*الكره المجنونه52ريال*
*السياره العنكبوتيه 40ريال*
*بالونات مضيئه 18ريال الدرزن*
*ورود البانيو الجديده الكبيره 40ريال*
*النبته العجيبه35ريال*
*شموع امنه صغيره 18ريال*
*طقم الاكل المضي 180ريال*
*يد مساعده 65ريال*
*خلاط كابتشينو 60ريال*
*اله البدكير85ريال*
*كرت الاضاءه 30ريال*
*اله غلق الاكياس 45ريال*
*صحن ساق صغير 70ريال*
*ابجوره القلب المعلق 125ريال*
*ابجوره هالي كاتي صغيره للاطفال 90ريال*
*اله الايسكريم 125ريال الحبه*
*درزن اكياس الخضروات بـ35ريال*
*اله الرسم ع الاظافر في علبه زرقاء 185ريال الدرزن*
*منظم اغراض السياره 130ريال الدرزن *
*حامل فرش الاسنان 18ريال الدرزن*
*اله الرسم ع الاظافر الكبيره 360ريال الدرزن*
*اشكال المفاتيح 38ريال الدرزن *
*فواحه الريش 200ريال*
*الستاره المضئيه 540ريال الدرزن*
*الورده الراقصه 140ريال الدرزن*
*ابجوره العشاق160ريال الدرزن*
*المكواه البخاريه 900ريال*
*كاس الدبله 125ريال الدرزن*
*الورده الناطقه72ريال*
*منظم الخليه75ريال*
*جهاز الصابون الحساس 360ريال*
*حامل الكاسات الورقيه115ريال الدرزن*
*حامل علب المنديل 60ريال*
*السلاش 130ريال*
*خلاط الكبتشينو60ريال*
*اليد المساعده 65ريال*
*كرت الاضاءه 30ريال*
*اله البدكير 85ريال*
*فرشاه الاستحمام 255ريال *
*الحاجز الامن الدرزن 55ريال*
*الكوب كيك الدرزن200ريال*
*حبل الغسيل الاوتماتيكي الدرزن 240 ريال*
*منظم صدريات الدرزن 100 ريال*
*شنط جلد التمساح الطقم 70 ريال*
*شنط الشامواه الطقم بدون ورده 100ريال وبورده160 ريال*
*سلال القهوة والشاي الدرزن 360 ريال*
*ارواج كرازاالكويتيه الدرزن 150 ريال*
*هيلهوب نقش الحنا الدرزن 140 ريال*
*شراب نقش الحنا الدرزن 100 ريال*

*انا من الرياض واشحن لكل المناطق*
*وهذي بعض المنتجات ولمشاهدات الجديد زياره متجري الشخصي *
www.mafeahad.com


----------



## مافي احد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مافي احد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## مافي احد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

استغفرالله العظيم


----------



## مافي احد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## مافي احد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## لميس القمر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اوفرلك جميع طلباتك بسعر المورد والجمله ولي عمولتي*

استغفرالله العظيم


----------

